# Bad night



## MrsCLH (May 16, 2011)

Hi everyone

Just wanting to let off a bit of steam really. Had a hypo before I went to bed last night so I ate a couple of sweets and a slice of toast - would normally be fine on that - however, woke up a couple of hours later for the loo and my bs was up to 13! Took a correction dose of 2 units, again that would normally sort me out, set an alarm for 2 hours later and was up to 14! So corrected again and finally came down to 9.6 a couple of hours later and then was hypo by the time I got up for breakfast. Its so frustrating because I know I couldn't have done anything different and it just leaves me feeling so guilty about the baby. And then I start worrying about the pressure and that I'm only half way there and can I keep this up, every hour of every day for another possibly 19 weeks without being able to relax and not worry about it for a day or two? Don't get me wrong, I know I can really and that I will and in a bit I'll be feeling positive again. But its just hard some days and feels like this massive pressure. Have taken the day off work sick cos I feel so shattered and rotten. Going to put my feet up and watch daytime TV  Hope everyone doing well.

Mrs H xx


----------



## Lizzzie (May 19, 2011)

Oi you!  Don't feel guilty. Your blood sugars go CRAZY when you're pregnant and all you can do is your best to control them. I seemed to have LOADS of nights like that, but sitll had a relatively good overall ha1bc and a healthy baby of a normal size.

I found the best thing was to keep writing down my levels, correction doses and the ratios insulin:carbs used, every time I ate or tested. My control always felt better when I was writing it down, and I could spot where i'd gone 'wrong' (though when your sugars are doing crazy things, its often not you who's 'wrong!'
 And kept in very good contact with my DSN who specialised in pregnancy and was able to help loads. If you don't have a dsn like that, jump up and down at your GPs until you get one.

Good luck, hope you manage to settle it down and I PROMISE it's all worth it in the end


----------



## Paul (May 19, 2011)

*xxx*

Oh Dear you need some TLC tell the old man to make you a nice cup of green tea and remember what you are going through now next mothers day it will all be worth it I am sure we are all with you xxx


----------



## MrsCLH (May 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, been having a much better time since then. I went back through my tester's memory this morning to fill out my diary and it made me feel tons better, I hardly have anything over 7.5mmol at all, mostly 4-6ish. It does make you feel better when you're writing everything down I know what you mean. I guess it only takes a couple of bad readings and I just start feeling overwhelmed again, can't stand the thought of baby being in there with that awful rubbish blood of mine for even one hour!!

Hubby is being absolutely amazing bless him, I haven't cooked a meal and hardly washed a pot in months! The other morning I got up and I kid you not he was ironing curtains unprompted! He keeps saying how proud he is of me and that I have enough to think about so he will do everything else


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Hubby is being absolutely amazing bless him, I haven't cooked a meal and hardly washed a pot in months! The other morning I got up and I kid you not he was ironing curtains unprompted! He keeps saying how proud he is of me and that I have enough to think about so he will do everything else



Ah, how wonderful - and quite right too! You have a very special job to do! 

Glad to hear that you are feeling better about things


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 20, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Hubby is being absolutely amazing bless him, I haven't cooked a meal and hardly washed a pot in months! The other morning I got up and I kid you not he was ironing curtains unprompted! He keeps saying how proud he is of me and that I have enough to think about so he will do everything else



Awww, that could a bring a tear to a glass eye...............

I feel I was like this during the first few months of fatherhood.......(extremely sarcastic)


----------



## MrsCLH (May 20, 2011)

Honestly he is amazing - he was actually wiping down doorframes the other day as well! Think he must be nesting instead of me, I'm not the most domesticated of women


----------

